# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Danny Baldwin

## lizann

Wasnt he to return at some stage?

Yes i know Bradley Walsh has a new gig




> Former Coronation Street actor Bradley Walsh will host new ITV quiz show Spin Star.
> 
> The programme, which airs in the autumn, claims to bring the unpredictability and big money gamble of the casino into a gameshow studio.
> 
> A five-reel slot machine called Moneyspinner is the focus of the show, with questions, cash and contestants' names on the reels.
> 
> People will take it in turns to win large amounts of cash for that episode's Spin Star, who is in charge of the giant slot machine. The contestants will rotate during the week so they all have the opportunity to be the Spin Star.
> 
> Speaking about his new project, Walsh said: "I am delighted to be presenting Spin Star. It's such an incredibly entertaining show with lots of surprises in store for the contestants and viewers."
> ...

----------


## Perdita

I believe that when he first left, it was meant to be just for about year, but he probably got too busy with other things and now there are no Baldwins left and the factory is in other hands too, does not seem any point in him coming back.

----------


## tammyy2j

He is the new UK L&O 

With Liam's death and its inevitable Tony will leave or die maybe Danny could take over the factory again




> ITV has unveiled an impressive British cast for its remake of the long-running US crime show Law & Order including Coronation Street's Bradley Walsh and Battlestar Galactica actor Jamie Bamber. 
> 
> The UK version of Law & Order, which follows the work of police on the street through to legal action by the Crown Prosecution Service, starts filming this month. 
> 
> ITV1's 13-part series stars Walsh, who has also featured in Torn and The Old Curiosity Shop, as Ronnie Brooks, "a real East End copper's copper". 
> 
> He is partnered by Bamber, perhaps best-known as Apollo from Battlestar Galactica, as Matt Devlin, who tackles crime using "part seduction, part force". 
> 
> The pair report to Detective Inspector Natalie Chandler, played by Harriet Walter, whose credits include Atonement. 
> ...

----------


## Perdita

By the look of things, Tony is going to be around for another year or more, can't be that soon then. If Tony comes to an untimely death, Carla will inherit his shares and then she could do business with Danny ...... just 
dreaming  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Bradley Walsh has refused to rule out a return to Coronation Street in the future.

The 53-year-old - who played Danny Baldwin between 2004 and 2006 - said that he will "never say never" to a possible comeback. 

"You never say never in this business, so maybe, if the moons were aligned that way," he told The Mirror.

The actor and presenter revealed that the late Bill Tarmey, who played Jack Duckworth in the ITV soap, had warned him against allowing his character to be killed off.

"The great Bill Tarmey was a lovely man and once gave me some brilliant advice. He said, 'Whatever you do son, never let them kill you off because one day it'll be your pension.'

"So I had it written into my contract that my character, Danny, wouldn't be killed off. He's not dead so you never know..."

Walsh was previously tipped to return to the show in 2007 but sources suggested he was too busy with other work commitments.

He also said that he would love to reprise his Coronation Street role in an interview in 2010, saying: "It was a fantastic show and a great character."

Walsh recently filmed a US pilot of his quiz show The Chase for Fox.

----------

